
Coronavirus is that bad and you should work from home - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/coronavirus-really-is-that-bad-and-you-should-work-from-home/
======
voyager2
It's not the rate that matters. It's the actual number of deaths.

SO FAR, this flu season, the CDC attributes 20,000 to 52,000 deaths to the flu
in the US alone. Coronavirus has killed a tenth of that worldwide. So, no.
Coronavirus is NOT anywhere near as bad as the regular flu.

~~~
andi999
With the same logic you could say that nuclear warheads are not worse than
cars.

~~~
mathattack
Or handguns. Or in recent years darts. ;-) Folks who minimize the risk don’t
understand compounding growth.

------
JPKab
The death rate is deaths/number infected.

We don't know number of infected. We only know number of infected with
symptoms bad enough to go get checked out.

Cruise ships with known infected groups are biased towards older people.

This illness appears to be asymptomatic for many, and that means it's probably
a lot more widespread than we think.

I was in the Bradley International Terminal last week. For all I know I'm
infected. Maybe I will have to be hospitalized, and therefore be tested. If I
never present symptoms more than a cold, I'm not going to a doctor. I'll just
assume I've got a cold. I won't be included in denominator for death rate.

I think erring on the side of caution is a good thing. I also think that the
media is blowing this way out of proportion so that they can scare people and
therefore get more ratings and eyeballs on their stupid f __ __ __ads. They
certainly did that with the swine flu didn 't they?

what I really resent is how this journalist who has no medical qualifications
to speak of nor solid data to work off of is sitting here acting as if they
are an authority more than anyone else. They aren't.

here's something else that you're not seeing in the media except for
government-run outlets like Australian broadcasting corporation: children are
safe from the Corona virus. They only present mild symptoms and this is based
on what's been reported by Chinese authorities. I have yet to see any TV media
outlets in the United States mention this at all. Instead it's all fear-
mongering because that's what they do to make money.

Sorry for the amp link below but Google f __ __ __sucks these days.

[https://amp-abc-net-au.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/amp.abc.net.au...](https://amp-
abc-net-
au.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/amp.abc.net.au/article/12013842?amp_js_v=a3&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQFKAGwASA=#aoh=15835340539977&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.abc.net.au%2Fnews%2F2020-03-01%2Fwho-
is-most-likely-to-get-coronavirus-children-appear-safe%2F12013842)

